# Verständnisprobleme mit java-Logger



## takidoso (27. Dezember 2006)

Halli und Hallo,
ich probiere mich gerade in dem vom Java SDK angebotenen Java-Logger in dem Falle unter dem Unix Umfeld (vermutlich macht hier das BS keinen großen Unterschied)
Aus meienr Sicht ist eigetnlich alles definiert, der Konsolen-Logger gibt auch ganz fleißig die Statements raus, nur das Loggen in eine Datei mag nicht gelingen (irgendwie schreibt er keine Datei, zumindest weiß ich nicht wo sie sein sollte.

folgendes ist in der Property Datei für den Logger definiert:


```
############################################################
## Logger configuration
###########################################################
handlers= java.util.logging.ConsoleHandler, java.util.logging.FileHandler
.level= FINE

# default file output is in user's home directory.
java.util.logging.FileHandler.pattern = %h/java%u.log
java.util.logging.FileHandler.limit = 50000
java.util.logging.FileHandler.count = 1
java.util.logging.FileHandler.formatter = java.util.logging.XMLFormatter
java.util.logging.FileHandler.level = FINE

# Limit the message that are printed on the console to FINE and above.
java.util.logging.ConsoleHandler.level = FINE
java.util.logging.ConsoleHandler.formatter = java.util.logging.SimpleFormatter
```

folgendes ist im Aufrufscript definiert (aus meienr Sicht sollte das eigetnlich stimmen)

```
export APP_HOME=/opt/gpays/TAI

  echo "Starting.."
  JAVA=java
  CLASSPATH="./bin"
  CLASSPATH="${CLASSPATH}:${APP_HOME}/lib/com.ibm.mq.jar"
  CLASSPATH="${CLASSPATH}:${APP_HOME}/lib/embargo_com.jar"

  # Sonstige benötigte Jar's von Fremdherstellern
  # ------------------------------------------------------

  JAVAXOPTIONS="-Xms16M -Xmx512M"

  JAVAOPTIONS="-cp ${CLASSPATH}"

  JAVAPROPS="-DAPP_HOME=."

  JAVAPROPS="${JAVAPROPS} -Djava.util.logging.config.file=embargo-communicator.properties"

  # Set main class for this service:
  #
  MAINCLASS=de/equens/embargo/input/EmbargoMessageInput

  # Start
  echo ${JAVA} ${JAVAPROPS} ${JAVAXOPTIONS} ${JAVAOPTIONS} ${MAINCLASS} $1 $2 $3 $4 $5 $6 $7 $8 $9
  ${JAVA} ${JAVAPROPS} ${JAVAXOPTIONS} ${JAVAOPTIONS} ${MAINCLASS} $1 $2 $3 $4 $5 $6 $7 $8 $9
```


was fehlt da noch? Irgendwie klappt das nicht  
Wenn mi rda jemand einen Tipp geben könnte wäre ich richtig fröhlich 

mit bestem Dank im Voraus

Takidoso


----------

